# D-Milez RumoR



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

http://www.insidehoops.com/playoffs-052903.shtml

Check this out, bottom of the article........wut do u guyz think????????


----------



## sologigolos (May 27, 2003)

depending on who falls to us in the draft, i would pull the trigger.
miles, for all his failures, still has as much, if not more, "potential" than bremer does. and learning to play the game (what miles needs to do) is a bit easier than learning to RUN the game (what Bremer needs to do to become a real PG, not another bobby jackson type).
i mean, i love JR. he's the best thing to happen to us this season. but same with the hillenbrand trade. he's both marketable and expendable. (pending the draft, of course).


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

i agree, but shud we pull the trigger b4 or after the draft? before wud lead us to wut we need in the draft, but waiting wuld guarentee we have a PG and wutever else we need b4 we get d-Milez........thoughtz?!


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

The trade does not work under the CBA unless other players are involved. It would have to be something like Bremer and Delk for Miles and Palaccio-- but Boston would probably not do that deal unless a Cleveland threw in a draft choice. Bremer and Delk for Miles and Carlos Boozer also works under the 15% rule, but Cleveland might be reluctant to do that deal.

Boozer could really help the Celtics and I would make the trade if I could also get him. Boozer was a second round pick (#35) in 2002 and does not make alot of money, which makes him even more attractive.

Several deals also work if Kedrick Brown is packaged with Bremer, but if I were Ainge and Cleveland wanted Brown, they would have to be willing to part with Ricky Davis or Ilgauskas.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

*Thats just ridiculus*



> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> Several deals also work if Kedrick Brown is packaged with Bremer, but if I were Ainge and Cleveland wanted Brown, they would have to be willing to part with Ricky Davis or Ilgauskas.


Thats just not going to happen. Kedrick Brown is not even close to being worth either Z or Ricky.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Personally, I think D-Milez still has hte potential to be a tremendous player but he doesn't have the heart right now, maybe a change of scenery would do wonders for him


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Thats just ridiculus*



> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats just not going to happen. Kedrick Brown is not even close to being worth either Z or Ricky.


Yes, you are right, and a package of Brown and Bremer for Miles and Davis (or Ilgauskas) would not work under the CBA either. But the Celtics could add a player like Eric Williams or Delk to make the deal more attractive to Cleveland.

My point was that I would not be willing to part with Brown unless the PACKAGE I received in return included one of those two players.

Also, if you saw Brown play defense you might look at him a little differently. He is a MUCH better one-on-one defender than anyone on the Cavs roster, and so is Eric Williams. If Davis and Ilgauskas are so good, why did the Cavs only win 15 games last year? 

Also, (i) in the case of Ilgauskas, the Celtics would be taking a huge medical risk, because the guy has chronic foot problems, and (ii) Davis has had attitude issues. Do you think he is going to be content to see his minutes significantly reduced while the Cavs develop LeBron James and DeJuan Wagner? (And don't give me this garbage about James playing the point. James is going to play the sg or the sf, which is one reason why the Cavs are interested in Bremer.)


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I don't like Miles, but if we are already gonna get him, then get Diop too. I like this kid.

Eric Williams and JR

For

D.Miles and Diop.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

*Bremer for Miles*

This is a tough call. I have always liked Miles for his upside and athletic prowess. But he really has not done much in the NBA and has not played on a winner.

Do we need another swing 2 / 3 type perimeter player?

Or do we need solid point play with fewer turnovers?

J R Bremer was a godsend this year. He will be even better next year. Even if we get the point we want through the draft or free agency we do not know how that player will perform in Boston. We know what to expect out of Bremer. He is a solid first guard off the bench who has an excellent assist to turnover ratio and can light it up on offense.

If Boozer were included in some deal it would make more sense. He is the kind of player that would fit in nicely in Boston.

Miles would be exciting. I just do not think he is what Boston needs to get to the next level.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

the rumor has it that it wud be bremer and ewill for miles and diop or mihm........thoughtz???????!


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

*Bremer and Williams for Miles and Mihm or Diop*

This trade is better in that the Celtics would be filling one of their needs at center. It may be the kind of trade that really goes well for both teams. 

Bremer and Williams are solid. They would add stability, defense and winning attitudes to the young Cav team.

Miles and either of the young centers have the potential to be starters and stars on the C's. They could also be flops. I do not think that any of these three Cavs have ever had good coaching or development. It may be the change of scenery they would florish in with Paul and Antoine showing them whats up.

This deal would, however, put tremendous pressure on Boston to bring in the right point guard to get all these guys the ball.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CeLtZ in 04</b>!
> the rumor has it that it wud be bremer and ewill for miles and diop or mihm........thoughtz???????!


Chris Mihm? YUCK. I'd rather have Diop, even though he has been "Diop the flop" so far. He is big and young. Is he recovered from his injury? He also had foot problems.

So the proposed deal is Bremer and Eric Williams for two major projects. Diop hasn't played that much so I won't comment specifically on him. As for Miles, he is a great athlete who doesn't shoot very well and is clueless on defense. He has the physical attributes to be a great defender (hops, lateral mobility, long arms), but he just doesn't know what to do. 

All of this is on top of Kedrick Brown, who is also a work in progess.

The proposed deal would not make the Celtics better next year. But it might make them MUCH better in two years. Whatever they are paying O'Brien, he's going to earn it because he will have to become a real teacher. Bad Bartons has probably said it better than I have.


----------



## sologigolos (May 27, 2003)

this trade (bremer+ewill for miles+diop) i do like. even though it means giving up two celtics i love. 
davis would eb a terrible fit in the celtics system. he'll be playing 3rd man behind pierce and walker.
bad idea.

i say pull the trigger after the draft. cleveland only has that #1 and #30... it's not like they are gonna fill their needs with thee draft.


----------



## princeb (May 14, 2003)

Miles has incredible athleticism and thats great, we need that. but he CAN'T SHOOT, period. right now 70% or more of our offense is based on swinging the ball and knocking down the open jump shot. can he do this? i'm not convinced he can. i'll go with bremer, delk, or better yet walter for that matter. nevertheless, if we can get him, get him, and definitely try for some type of big man, illgauskus, mihm, boozer, diop, somebody who can give Tony B. some help!!! 

i also agree w/ the post: do we really need another 2/3 if we're trying to develop Kedrick? hmmmmm........


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Boston Celtics Trade:* 
J.R. Bremer
Kedrick Brown
Mark Bryant

*Cleveland Cavaliers Trade:*
Darius Miles
Milt Palacio

Take Leandrinho Barbosa if he's still there at #16. Take the best, biggest guy available at #20. Maybe Podkolzine, or Sweetney.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> *Boston Celtics Trade:*
> J.R. Bremer
> Kedrick Brown
> ...


Hell no, we lose even more now. Brown and JR the (arguable) future of the Celtics. Mark Bryant isn't under contract with us, and why do we want Palacio back again?

X are you Chris Wallace in disguise?


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Thats just ridiculus*



> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> My point was that I would not be willing to part with Brown unless the PACKAGE I received in return included one of those two players.


I understand that, and if that were the Case I'd say good but no deal. I just don't think its worth it.



> If Davis and Ilgauskas are so good, why did the Cavs only win 15 games last year?


The Cavs won 17 games last year, but the Cavs also went all year without a real point guard and while I refuse to think that they tanked an entire season they did do some things that just didn't make any sense. I think that a descent point guard could have won the Cavs at least 10-15 more games last year. I mean they had Bimbo Coles and Milt Palacio, these guys are 5-10 min backups at the very most. 



> Also, (i) in the case of Ilgauskas, the Celtics would be taking a huge medical risk, because the guy has chronic foot problems, and (ii) Davis has had attitude issues. Do you think he is going to be content to see his minutes significantly reduced while the Cavs develop LeBron James and DeJuan Wagner? (And don't give me this garbage about James playing the point. James is going to play the sg or the sf, which is one reason why the Cavs are interested in Bremer.)


Yes, Ilgauskus has had injury problems in the past. Yes, the next one would probably put him on the shelf for good. Yes, he would be by far the best post player that the Celtics would have on their roster. He draws double teams which actually would help free up Pierce and Walker for 3 pointers. Of course I don't think he's available either. I also doubt that the Cavs will trade Davis he is one of the most consistent scorers on the team. But Miles is probably available, however there is no point in trading him and getting crap when (if you really want to get rid of him) you can just let him go at the end of the year and you have the cap space. 

Regardless of whether James can play the point the Cavs need a point guard. They don't have any on the roster at present except Smush who it is rumored that they will release. So James could be Magic Johnson incarnate and they'd still need a point guard.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>keilhur</b>!
> davis would eb a terrible fit in the celtics system. he'll be playing 3rd man behind pierce and walker.
> bad idea.


Are you kidding? Ricky Davis would be a GREAT fit for the Celtics. He can flat out score, and it would be almost impossible to double team Pierce and Walker if the Celtics had Davis as the third scoring option.


----------



## Tommy_Heinsohn (May 29, 2003)

I'd trade JR and Eric Williams for Miles and their second rounder.

#16: Barbosa or Ridnour unless someone like Hayes or Wade falls.

#20: Pavlovic or Khryapa (Could take a look at Podkolzin if he's still there)

#30: The best of whoever's left (Could be Delfino, Perkins, Outlaw, or Ebi).


----------



## Tommy_Heinsohn (May 29, 2003)

How about......

JR and Eric Williams

for

Miles and their 2nd rounder this year

This would give us 3 solid draft picks and give us some great depth. 

#16: Ridnour or Barbosa (If they're still available)

#20: Pavlovic or Khryapa

#30: Best of the rest. Perkins, Ebi, Outlaw, or Delfino.


----------



## sologigolos (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you kidding? Ricky Davis would be a GREAT fit for the Celtics. He can flat out score, and it would be almost impossible to double team Pierce and Walker if the Celtics had Davis as the third scoring option.


Are you kidding? Davis would be a TERRIBLE fit for the Celtics. This is the guy that shot on his own rim to give himsmelf a triple-double. You think he's gonna enjoy being a 3rd option?


----------



## sologigolos (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tommy_Heinsohn</b>!
> How about......
> 
> JR and Eric Williams
> ...


i still would rather prefer to have Diop than a 2nd rounder, although this year's 2nd round may be excellent.
At the same time, i don't think Cavs will part with the second rounder because it is, in essence, a first rouder (29th pick) in a deep, deep draft.


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

I would rather have some live Perkins, Ebi or Troy 
Bell than Diop.


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

Would someone please explain to me why everyone loves Kedrick Brown? The only thing the kid can do is play a little defense and dunk. He can't shoot for the life of him.


I don't understand why everyone is also so quick to trade away JR Bremer? Did you not see what that kid did for the Celtics with minimal playing time and his first year in the league? He is only going to get better and better.


----------



## sologigolos (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pantha348</b>!
> I would rather have some live Perkins, Ebi or Troy
> Bell than Diop.


i think Diop is better than Perkins.
I like Ebi but i think our priorities are in having a post presence.
And I really want Troy Bell, I really do, but I just think Diop is a better fit right now.

playing 11 minutes per game last year, Diop had 2.7 rebounds and 1 block per game. That's pretty impressive from a 20 year old second year player. Granted, he's not much of an offensive force but that's not our concern right now. And he fouls too much. But he'll learn.

Perkins will be at least 2 years behind Diop's learning curve, not to mention that Diop had more skills coming out of HS than perkins does. Perkins' big plus is that he's a rather polished offensivev player in the low post, which is valuable, but i think I'd still take Diop over Perkins.

Ebi is more than 2 years away. I do like him though. I think we need Diop more.

Troy Bell, especially if this trade happens and we lose Bremer, is someone I'd definitely like to see in Boston. He's always been my favorite collegiate player.

Man, how often do you really find yourself wishing that a team had a second round pick?

This will be an interesting draft to watch, and follow over the years...


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

They could buy a second rounder like the 76ers did a few years ago. But i doubt the new owners wanna spend money on a second round pick. But who knows, maybe they will.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

I've changed my mind. I don't want Diop or Mihm. Eric Williams is too valuable. We already have two seven footers who can't play (Baker, Sundov) and we don't need a 3rd.

I would trade Delk and Bremer for:

1. Miles, Palaccio and Clevend's second rounder this year, or
2. Miles and Carlos Boozer.

The other deals are not good enough.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> I've changed my mind. I don't want Diop or Mihm. Eric Williams is too valuable. We already have two seven footers who can't play (Baker, Sundov) and we don't need a 3rd.
> 
> I would trade Delk and Bremer for:
> ...


 Why don't you just trade Delk and Bremer for their whole team, then...All you can get for them is Miles and Palacio and maybe the 30th...Boozer is not going anywhere for those limited players. As for Ricky Davis, THANK GOD Danny Ainge is not an idiot. Ricky Davis is one of the true problem children of the NBA :devil: a guy whose teammates hated being on the floor with him. He is a cancer WHO WILL NEVER PLAY IN BOSTON. He has great physical abilities but it will take him years to grow up, or he never will. The Cavs are trying desperately to trade him, then move Lebron to the 2 guard spot. Davis is a talented scorer, but more trouble than he is worth.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> 
> 
> Why don't you just trade Delk and Bremer for their whole team, then...All you can get for them is Miles and Palacio and maybe the 30th...Boozer is not going anywhere for those limited players. As for Ricky Davis, THANK GOD Danny Ainge is not an idiot. Ricky Davis is one of the true problem children of the NBA :devil: a guy whose teammates hated being on the floor with him. He is a cancer WHO WILL NEVER PLAY IN BOSTON. He has great physical abilities but it will take him years to grow up, or he never will. The Cavs are trying desperately to trade him, then move Lebron to the 2 guard spot. Davis is a talented scorer, but more trouble than he is worth.


It's going to take Darius Miles years to grow up, too. And if Ricky Davis were not a problem child, he would not be available for a bargain price. You are absolutely right that the Cavs must move him-- and soon. You had just better hope they don't move him to a team like New Jersey.


----------



## Ballishere (May 24, 2003)

I heard he was going to toronto for Micheal Bradley and the 2nd round pick.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Actually John....*

I do hope he goes to a team like New Jersey or Detroit. This guy is a great scorer, yes, but will screw up the team chemistry wherever he goes. This is not a fantasy league; if it was Portland would win every year. I'm sure Byron Scott would be much happier with Richard Jefferson or Kerry Kittles or someone who does not shoot on his own rim for triple doubles and tell his teammates to F-off.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

I don't know the inside story on Ricky Davis. Maybe he is a cancer. On the other hand, maybe he told his teammates to F-- off because he didn't like being on a 17 win team. 

I do know that he almost beat the Celtics singlehandedly last year-- not once but twice.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Ricky Davis*

Whichever team Ricky ends up on will have plenty of those type of "almost" games. The kid is a TRULY GIFTED scorer, with frenetic energy. One day he might actually be a good basketball player, too. I remember those games; he was AWESOME.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ThereisnoIinteam3</b>!
> Would someone please explain to me why everyone loves Kedrick Brown? The only thing the kid can do is play a little defense and dunk. He can't shoot for the life of him.


Kedrick can play a lot of defense. He can stop the other teams' star players better than most if not all on the Celtics roster, and that's pretty valuable. And he can shoot. He just can't shoot the three. When he steps in about 5 feet closer, he's pretty good. I really think he can get his shooting touch with more playing time and more plays run for him. He's still hesitant. 

The guy needs to be developed. I've seen flashes of greatness. I've seen him beat people off the dribble. He can finish on the fast break. He can rebound over guys taller than him. He can block a Vince Carter fadeaway as well as Tim Duncan under the basket. He may not become an NBA elite, but he I think he can become pretty damn good. He just hasn't had much of a chance. When he's been called upon to start, he's done pretty well. Those opportunities have just been few and far between. He's also done pretty well when Pierce gets into early foul trouble. He just doesn't seem to do much during garbage time. Right now, it seems like he raises or lowers his game to the level of the competition. 

He could very well be a bust, but I don't think we've seen enough of him to make that judgment. He looked his best right before he injured himself (both times). If he can avoid that and get some meaningful minutes, then we'll see what he's really made of. With Ainge and the new owners, maybe OB will feel a little pressure to develop him.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

*Darius Miles vs Ricky Davis*

For everyone's information, here is what one Cavs fan (TheBowski) had to say over on the "Free Agents, Trades and Rumors" forum on the issue of Darius Miles vs Ricky Davis.

"Miles has to go, not Davis. People think Davis is a headcase and a selfish player, but I don't think he is. Ok, the one thing against Utah was horrible, but what else did he do? He yelled at his teammates because they didn't care. He was so selfish last year because it seemed like he was the only one trying out there, with the exception of Boozer. I am actually curious to see what kind of stuff he and Lebron will pull off in the open court.

If you ask me, Miles will hurt this team more than Davis. He has no talent, and just hurts the team out on the court. Paxson doesn't want to look like a moron for trading Miller for Miles straight up, so he will just keep being trotted out there every night, hoping he has his "breakout" game. He does not want to play in Cleveland, and he shows it night after night. His complete lack of enthusiasm is amazing to me. He will NEVER be what people thought he would be coming out of the draft. He is one of the BIGGEST draft busts in history. If he's lucky, he'll be in the league in 3 years, let alone a superstar. He can't even jump anymore, he put on so much weight and never bothered to rehab his knee. He has shown no interest in improving his game, as his stats easily show. He is a team cancer if i've ever seen one, and I don't want him rubbing off on Lebron."

Still want to trade Bremer for Miles?


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: Darius Miles vs Ricky Davis*



> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> Still want to trade Bremer for Miles?


Miles is a risk. However, I do think he was happier with the Clippers playing alongside Q. He came out of high school, so no, he's not mature yet. I think the Cavs were a bad fit for him. I'm not sure if the Celtics would be a good fit either, but it might be. He needs a mentor to show him how to win. Cleveland is a terrible place to learn how to win. Perhaps Pierce could get through to him. However, if he can't improve his shooting, I think OB will keep him on the bench. He also must be able to play D. 

I like Bremer. He has shown he can score, take care of the ball, and play decent D. However, unless he improves his passing skills and learns how to run the offense, I don't think he's a good starting PG. He'd be a good backup or possibly a shooting guard. Preferrably, I'd like a good starting point guard with Bremer as the backup and Delk backing up shooting guard. If we trade Bremer for Miles, that means Delk still has to be the starting or backup PG, and I don't think that's his natural position. He's a scorer, not a playmaker, and he can't handle pressure when bringing the ball up the court. I think I'd hang on to Bremer in the offseason to see what we end up with in the draft or from free agency before trading him away. If a trade does occur, then we should get a PG in return (and not Milt Palacio - he's a hard worker and a nice guy, but he won't improve the team at all).


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

What really bothered me were the statements that Miles is overweight and hasn't rehabbed his knee. I'm willing to take a risk on his attitude, and even on his bad shooting, but not a medical risk on top of that.

If you want another pg in exchange for Bremer, then the Cleveland deal is off. They don't have a a pg that we would want.


----------



## sologigolos (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> They don't have a a pg that we would want.


smush parker


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>keilhur</b>!
> 
> 
> smush parker


No! Great nickname, terrible player.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> No! Great nickname, terrible player.


I don't think many Cavs fans think Smush is a bad player. He actually played fairly well last year. The problem was that he stopped working as hard once they got into the season. This got the Cavs braintrust mad at him and I think that they decided to make an example of him.

Understand that I am not calling him a star although he does have the kind of athleticism that will make you gasp (from time to time). Just that Smush has the ability to play in the NBA as long as he keeps his head on straight.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Parker is a stiff. Can't shoot, clueless on defense, doesn't hustle. There is a reason why he was undrafted. He will be released before the season starts, so why trade for him?


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I didn't say that the Cavs wouldn't release him (although I hope they don't) I just said he can play in the league. He actually has a pretty good shot though. Defense sucks but so does the defense of most rookies. But your right no point in trading for him unless he is just filler.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Yes, to go back to my original statement, Cleveland has no point guard that the Celtics would want. So if Boston were to insist on receiving a pg in any deal which involved Bremer, all deals with Cleveland would be off.

Bremer was a rookie, and his defense didn't suck at all.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Miles Overweight*



> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> What really bothered me were the statements that Miles is overweight and hasn't rehabbed his knee. I'm willing to take a risk on his attitude, and even on his bad shooting, but not a medical risk on top of that.
> 
> If you want another pg in exchange for Bremer, then the Cleveland deal is off. They don't have a a pg that we would want.


Yeah, I had heard Miles had put on some weight, too. He's up to 160 pounds. They got to get him in the pool or something. :laugh:


----------



## wickster33 (May 15, 2003)

Actually, I heard that Miles is now a disciple of Tim Grover (Michael Jordan's trainer who also worked with Walker last year). According to a radio interview with Chad Ford yesterday, Miles has been in Grover's gym since May 1 and is making a real commitment to conditioning. Its another "swing for the fences" situation, but I don't think anyone believes Bremer will take us to the NBA title. I'm not adverse to a Miles for Bremer trade, depending on what the other elements of the deal are.


----------



## NE sportsfan (Jun 2, 2003)

DONT MAKE THIS TRADE!!!!!! the celtics made the 2nd round of the playoffs, and lost to the team that is in the finals. We dont need to make any deals. We have a franchise player (Pierce), a team leader (walker), and most of the roles filled. We can go through this offseason without losing any key players to last years squad, and we can add. Resogn McCarty and Blount. We have 2 draft picks, use those to fill the holes at pg and big man, and use the MLE on Zo. This team could be much much deeper, and quite a bit better.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wickster33</b>!
> Actually, I heard that Miles is now a disciple of Tim Grover (Michael Jordan's trainer who also worked with Walker last year). According to a radio interview with Chad Ford yesterday, Miles has been in Grover's gym since May 1 and is making a real commitment to conditioning. Its another "swing for the fences" situation, but I don't think anyone believes Bremer will take us to the NBA title. I'm not adverse to a Miles for Bremer trade, depending on what the other elements of the deal are.


Grover is supposed to be teaching him how to shoot a jump shot.


----------



## Kaboom Brown (Jul 15, 2002)

Any time you can get a guy who is his size and athletic and was a top lottery pick for barely anything, you jump on the opportunity. Oh yeah, you get another guy out of high school who can still be a dominating CENTER in the league. High schoolers are rarely impact players straight from the get-go. 

JR is a nice player, but he is not the future for this team. He is a role player at best. Eric Wiliams would be getting no minutes on another team and shouldn't be getting minutes at all with Kedrick behind him. 

Let's go all athletic and draft Banks or Barbosa and be a fast breaking team. I can see it now. "And Banks gets the outlet from Saga throws the alleyoop to Miles, he throws leaves the ball up in the air for Kedrick and ohhh, what a thunderous dunk. And Antoine is getting ready to pick up the rebound but noone can stop Kedrick!" "I love Aingie!!!" And this is during the 10 minutes of Pierce being on the bench. This trade could make us a CONTENDER as long as Ainge forces OB to install an offense and play Kedrick.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Step Away from the Crackpipe!*



> Originally posted by <b>NE sportsfan</b>!
> DONT MAKE THIS TRADE!!!!!! the celtics made the 2nd round of the playoffs, and lost to the team that is in the finals. We dont need to make any deals. We have a franchise player (Pierce), a team leader (walker), and most of the roles filled. We can go through this offseason without losing any key players to last years squad, and we can add. Resogn McCarty and Blount. We have 2 draft picks, use those to fill the holes at pg and big man, and use the MLE on Zo. This team could be much much deeper, and quite a bit better.


Apparently, the Patriots' Cinderella season has made you delusional. Yes, we have a franchise player and a leader, and almost nothing else. McCarty and Blount are nice 10th and 11th men on a good team. Here, they are the 6th and 7th men. Are you aware how few picks 16th and below can actually "fill holes" at the two toughest positions in the game to fill? As for the MLE on Zo, I think it's time to submit to a urinalysis. Boston will attract ZERO top-tier free agents, besides why go to Boston when he can go to LA among other teams. Hell, NJ and Det have a better shot at him.


----------



## BostonCeltics_33 (Jun 1, 2003)

*Miles for Bremer*

I'd do it.
Bremer was a great find last year, but I feel that his talents are limited compared to Miles. 
I guess I subscribe to the UNLV theory. You can teach a freak athlete how to play basketball, but athleticism is, of course, unteacheable. Miles is still young and has a cheap contract. I am not under the impression we are taking another Vin Baker on here. Miles could turn out to be a devastating rebounder (which is what I feel the C's need to put them over them over the top in the East) and help transfrom the C's into a running team, which is what all Basketball Purists want.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Devastating rebounder? He's much too skinny. He's a 6-9 wing player who can't shoot. Good ball handler for his size.

For the umpteenth time, Bremer for Miles stright up doesn't work under the CBA. The question is, what other players will be involved.

Ask yourself why Cleveland is willing to do the deal. They know they are getting a solid player in exchange for a headcase. And what's this baloney about Miles having a cheap contrtact? Miles was a first round pick and made $3,267,960 last year. That is nearly ten times what Bremer made.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Another rumor: 

It says the Cavs are trying DESPERATLY to move Miles but NO ONE wants him.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

I don't like Darius Miles. Think about it, Cleveland dealt one of the top young PGs in the league for this guy and they're already dying to get rid of him. Something sounds odd about that. 

Also, consider this, what is Darius Miles? He's a freakishly atheltic small forward who lacks a grasp on NBA level basketball. An incredible leaper and dunker who can't shoot. Anyone else getting pictures of Kedrick Brown flowing through their head? If not, then get one and one of Darius Miles next to it. They're essentially the same player on offense, but from what I hear, Kedrick plays good D and we all know he has that amazing pro-body. Miles has no defensive skills and he's quite weak physically. Why get the same guy twice when the one you already have can't crack the rotation? Also, you get to keep Bremmer.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> I don't like Darius Miles. Think about it, Cleveland dealt one of the top young PGs in the league for this guy and they're already dying to get rid of him. Something sounds odd about that.
> 
> Also, consider this, what is Darius Miles? He's a freakishly atheltic small forward who lacks a grasp on NBA level basketball. An incredible leaper and dunker who can't shoot. Anyone else getting pictures of Kedrick Brown flowing through their head? If not, then get one and one of Darius Miles next to it. They're essentially the same player on offense, but from what I hear, Kedrick plays good D and we all know he has that amazing pro-body. Miles has no defensive skills and he's quite weak physically. Why get the same guy twice when the one you already have can't crack the rotation? Also, you get to keep Bremmer.


Good point. I think Kedrick can be much better than Darius. I'm praying OB will start playing him consistently.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

I think Kedrick could be one of those guys that has the tallent and the physical ability but simply doesn't get _it_ yet. If he does, we could be onto something. Perhaps not as a scorer, but energy, defense, and rebounding off the bench.


----------



## NE sportsfan (Jun 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> I think Kedrick could be one of those guys that has the tallent and the physical ability but simply doesn't get _it_ yet. If he does, we could be onto something. Perhaps not as a scorer, but energy, defense, and rebounding off the bench.


that would be fine with me


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

pretty much we wait now........


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

We'd be waiting on Miles too. And for less.


----------

